# PITBULL se escapa de su dueña y ataca a un chaval que iba haciendo deporte



## XRL (1 Jun 2022)

copiado de fc https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9111079


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jun 2022)

Si llega a ser un niño pequeño corriendo le hubiera matado.


----------



## Guepardo (1 Jun 2022)

No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.

O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Jun 2022)

Severamente a Perro y dueña.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Jun 2022)

No le había dado sexo esa mañana y el bicho estaba to loco...


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (1 Jun 2022)

Follaperros...
Su extinción, mi nutrición


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> copiado de fc https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9111079



El tipo entra en una propiedad privada y no le meten un tiro? Según medio foro en EEUU ese tío estaría muerto, huele a fake.

Ya en serio, esas situaciones son normales, el problema no es el perro, que al fin y al cabo si ve algo correr es su instinto, es el otro animal que lo lleva y no puede controlarlo


----------



## perrosno (1 Jun 2022)

Solo quería jugar hombre, parece que no lo veis. 



Putos follaperros y sus sacos de mierda.


----------



## La Tabiques (1 Jun 2022)

4 años en la cárcel a la dueña por intento de homicidio frustrado es lo justo


----------



## sebososabroso (1 Jun 2022)

Un medio yonki, al lado del colegio donde van mis hijos, tiene un perro de esos, lo saca sin bozal y sin correa, y son un montón de padres que han llamado al ayuntamiento y este solo jijea con el perro, pero no hacen nada.

La tía del perro pesa menos que el perro, y encima es negra, o sea, es disminuida mental. Que hace sacando un perro?


----------



## Alatristeando (1 Jun 2022)

Eso mismo he pensado yo, literalmente liarme a patadas. Ni me hubiera planteado esquivar y esquivar. Espero que arruinen a la dueña


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Hombre, considerar un ataque en los brazos como intento de homicidio... Me parece un poco desproporcionado. Yo no defiendo que se tengan perros potencialmente peligrosos en ciudades pero joder, seamos serios, el tío podría haber actuado y se ha comportado como un mangina, no ha peligrado su vida en ningún momento y cualquier persona de más de medio metro si se lo propone destroza a un perro como ese.

Sé que por aquí hay mucho odia perros que es incapaz de razonar y entender que no vais a imponer algo totalitario como prohibir que la gente tenga perros, debéis ser de una gran ciudad como Madrid llena de meados, lo siento.


----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

Una vez me vi en una de estas paseando a mi perra. Acabe con ella en brazos a la altura de la cabeza durante un buen trecho. Muy desagradable. 

Un perro de estos en un descuido te jode la vida.


----------



## Alatristeando (1 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Un medio yonki, al lado del colegio donde van mis hijos, tiene un perro de esos, lo saca sin bozal y sin correa, y son un montón de padres que han llamado al ayuntamiento y este solo jijea con el perro, pero no hacen nada.
> 
> La tía del perro pesa menos que el perro, y encima es negra, o sea, es disminuida mental. Que hace sacando un perro?



Jamás de los jamases os aconsejaría tomar medidas por vuestra cuenta para eliminar la amenaza, tal y como envenenar la zona. Es ilegal, nunca lo hagáis. Nunca uséis insecticida por donde anda el perro, ni comida envenenada. Quedaos tranquilamente esperando a que el Ayuntamiento haga su trabajo.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Jamás de los jamases os aconsejaría tomar medidas por vuestra cuenta para eliminar la amenaza, tal y como envenenar la zona. Es ilegal, nunca lo hagáis. Nunca uséis insecticida por donde anda el perro, ni comida envenenada. Quedaos tranquilamente esperando a que el Ayuntamiento haga su trabajo.



Por lo general suelo respetar a la gente pero tú no eres gente, eres un pedazo de mierda infrahumana, espero que te mueras de un cáncer hijo de la gran puta. Si te molesta sé un hombre y metele 4 tortas al dueño, no un puto cobarde usando veneno que puede comer cualquier animal, pájaro o incluso niño pequeño pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## coda (1 Jun 2022)

muchas no pueden controlar a sus perros, son un peligro publico.


----------



## Periplo (1 Jun 2022)

Demasiadas peliculas de Superwoman y tal....asi nos luce el pelo con las mujeras...


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (1 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres son unas mogolicas sin remedio


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Por lo general suelo respetar a la gente pero tú no eres gente, eres un pedazo de mierda infrahumana, espero que te mueras de un cáncer hijo de la gran puta. Si te molesta sé un hombre y metele 4 tortas al dueño, no un puto cobarde usando veneno que puede comer cualquier animal, pájaro o incluso niño pequeño pedazo de subnormal.



Pero si dijo que no habia que envenenar la zona...

Igual yo soy de los que esta a favor de matar a estos animales, no sirven ni para abono


----------



## tortura (1 Jun 2022)

Todo mentiras, los animales domésticos son buenos y nobles, merecen nuestro cariño y atención. Sólo a las malas personas que no comulgan con un trato excelente con nuestros animales merecen ser declarados como ciudadanos no normales que tienen una conducta anti social. Así de claro.









El Pitbull no es el culpable, el culpable eres tú, puto forero de burbuja info que no estas de acuerdo con lo más elemental, el cuidado y atención a los animales es un deber constitucional, mentecato. SÓLO LOS NAZIS COMULGAN CONTIGO, ANTISOCIAL Y PARÁSITO.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (1 Jun 2022)

He visto una negra que la trajeron de Nigeria o por ahí y ahora les llaman afroamericanos

Si les llamas africanos se molestarian porque ellos están a otro nivel

Son racistas en eso....LO HE VISTO EN PRIMERA PERSONA

Luego he visto a un perro criado hace un par de siglos mediante cruces para luchas con toros o similares por los ingleses y que ahora es perro de compañía 


Todo tiene su lógica


----------



## tnkt (1 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Una vez me vi en una de estas paseando a mi perra. Acabe con ella en brazos a la altura de la cabeza durante un buen trecho. Muy desagradable.
> 
> Un perro de estos en un descuido te jode la vida.



Es que se les quiere mucho. Si te arranca la cabeza el bicho enemigo llevando a tu perrino encima de la cabeza cual negra de documental ... Se asume el riesgo. Es un amor absoluto, son uno más.


----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Jun 2022)

Menudo perraco.

Y menuda dueña, incapaz de controlar al perro. Un peligro para todo el mundo.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> copiado de fc https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9111079



Ojo que eso es EE.UU., el tipo podría haber acabado peor si tras traspasar la verja, el dueño de la casa le pega un tiro (en algunos Estados es legal).


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jun 2022)

En efecto. Yo lo que me estaba planeando es con una navaja afilada, tratar de rajarle el cuello por debajo (muy difícil, tal vez te tiene que morder primero un brazo para estando inmóvil ya lo otro).

Otra opción es tratar de chafarlo. Con una patada no le haces nada, pero como consigas ponerte encima de él, y clavarle una rodilla en el cuello o simplemente en las costillas, tal vez sí podrías matarlo.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jun 2022)

Yo no veo mal que el Estado deje tener esos perros, sí que no vigile que al que cometa o le ocurran imprudencias de éstas, se le caiga el pelo.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Hombre, considerar un ataque en los brazos como intento de homicidio... Me parece un poco desproporcionado. Yo no defiendo que se tengan perros potencialmente peligrosos en ciudades pero joder, seamos serios, el tío podría haber actuado y se ha comportado como un mangina, no ha peligrado su vida en ningún momento y cualquier persona de más de medio metro si se lo propone destroza a un perro como ese.
> 
> Sé que por aquí hay mucho odia perros que es incapaz de razonar y entender que no vais a imponer algo totalitario como prohibir que la gente tenga perros, debéis ser de una gran ciudad como Madrid llena de meados, lo siento.



Es un pitbull. No tengo claro que le venzas así como así...


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jun 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Menudo perraco.
> 
> Y menuda dueña, incapaz de controlar al perro. Un peligro para todo el mundo.



La dueña hace lo que puede, que es poco cuando el perro se pone bravo. Quiero decir, que a lo mejor la dueña creía que podía controlarlo y ahora ha descubierto que una mujer de su peso, NO puede, si el perro se pone a forcejear.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ojo que eso es EE.UU., el tipo podría haber acabado peor si tras traspasar la verja, el dueño de la casa le pega un tiro (en algunos Estados es legal).



Falso. Ya sabía que alguien comentaría esto. La ley del castillo en EEUU no es como pensáis, no son subnormales, sin importar el estado donde pase esa ley tiene unos requisitos, principalmente los que no se cumplen son: 

1.Que pienses que corres peligro y muestre violencia. 
2. Que no puedas cumplir con el duty of retreat, es decir, que no puedas escapar.

Así que no foreros de burbuja, no pueden dispararle bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es un pitbull. No tengo claro que le venzas así como así...



Lo único peligroso de un perro es la mandíbula y paradójicamente el más debil es el hocico, si le metes una patada en el hocico por lo general se va a ir, si no se va viendo que no pesará más de 20/30 kilos lo puedes coger por las patas de detrás y no va a poder moverse, otra opción aunque más peligrosa por exponer la cabeza es hacerle un mataleon. He tratado con perros grandes toda mi vida, no con pitbulls, pero dudo que haya grandes diferencias excepto en la fuerza de la mandíbula.


----------



## Helion + (1 Jun 2022)

Un tiro al puto perro, para que vale ese puto bicho ahora, aparte que para cubrir las carencias emocionales de los modernos


----------



## DOM + (1 Jun 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> 4 años en la cárcel a la dueña por intento de homicidio frustrado es lo justo



Añado martillazo en los dedos. Así se le acaba la tonteria.

Putos perros de mierda y putos dueños de mierda


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Helion + dijo:


> Un tiro al puto perro, para que vale ese puto bicho ahora, aparte que para cubrir las carencias emocionales de los modernos



Están en su libertad de tener perros, los humanos llevamos junto a ellos más de 30000 años, no es moderno. La duda es, ¿Qué hace un homo erectus con un perro?


----------



## ANS² (1 Jun 2022)

lástima no le hubiese arrancado la cara a la dueña

y solo faltaría que saliese el dueño de la casa y le metiese un tiro al runner


----------



## Alatristeando (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Por lo general suelo respetar a la gente pero tú no eres gente, eres un pedazo de mierda infrahumana, espero que te mueras de un cáncer hijo de la gran puta. Si te molesta sé un hombre y metele 4 tortas al dueño, no un puto cobarde usando veneno que puede comer cualquier animal, pájaro o incluso niño pequeño pedazo de subnormal.





Manosnegras dijo:


> Por lo general suelo respetar a la gente pero tú no eres gente, eres un pedazo de mierda infrahumana, espero que te mueras de un cáncer hijo de la gran puta. Si te molesta sé un hombre y metele 4 tortas al dueño, no un puto cobarde usando veneno que puede comer cualquier animal, pájaro o incluso niño pequeño pedazo de subnormal.



Jijiji el perrito sólo quería jugar jijiji Ya sabes,  o se comporta el dueño, o se busca otra mascota


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Le desgarra, claro, por eso coge el móvil con esa misma mano desgarrada, se le ve la cara de dolor al mangina que no mueve un dedo para defenderse. 
Cancer sois los ignorantes que da la casualidad de que siempre sois los más totalitarios de mierda, pensando en prohibir e incluso en envenenar, contrario al más mínimo sentido común, no sois capaces de razonar porque solo tenéis un odio irracional por vivir en estercoleros megapoblados, no habéis visto en vuestra vida un documental del gran Félix y nunca vais a sentir empatía por los animales porque sois unos psicópatas de manual, me da pena porque no vais a ser felices en vuestra miserable existencia pero realmente me dais más asco porque tenéis complejo de dictadores como los oligarcas que nos gobiernan y volcais vuestra frustración de vida miserable y odio en redes incitando a hacer hechos que por algo son ilegales desde hace décadas y no tenéis ni argumentos sólidos, "ejque se meann en mi calle" "ej que para que quiere un perro" "ej que para suplir carencias", sois ridículos, el puto tumor de este país lleno de deficientes mentales. Si te tuviese delante no solo te ibas a llevar palos, tira a cobrar la paguita de la once y a ignorados.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> lástima no le hubiese arrancado la cara a la dueña
> 
> y solo faltaría que saliese el dueño de la casa y le metiese un tiro al runner



Otro ignorante más, me autocito: 


Manosnegras dijo:


> Falso. Ya sabía que alguien comentaría esto. La ley del castillo en EEUU no es como pensáis, no son subnormales, sin importar el estado donde pase esa ley tiene unos requisitos, principalmente los que no se cumplen son:
> 
> 1.Que pienses que corres peligro y muestre violencia.
> 2. Que no puedas cumplir con el duty of retreat, es decir, que no puedas escapar.
> ...


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Falso. Ya sabía que alguien comentaría esto. La ley del castillo en EEUU no es como pensáis, no son subnormales, sin importar el estado donde pase esa ley tiene unos requisitos, principalmente los que no se cumplen son:
> 
> 1.Que pienses que corres peligro y muestre violencia.
> 2. Que no puedas cumplir con el duty of retreat, es decir, que no puedas escapar.
> ...



El 1 es totalmente subjetivo, como el "sólo sí es sí" de las mujeres en España. "A las mujeres hay que creerlas."

Y el 2, suponiendo que sea así en todos los Estados, cosa que me extraña por los Estados que tienen el "stay your ground" que es justo lo opuesto a lo que dices, también es en buena parte subjetivo.

Venga hombre que hemos visto ya noticias de alguien que le pega un tiro a otro porque en una discusión se le acerca "con violencia" y al que dispara le dejan libre completamente.


----------



## Ufo (1 Jun 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Jamás de los jamases os aconsejaría tomar medidas por vuestra cuenta para eliminar la amenaza, tal y como envenenar la zona. Es ilegal, nunca lo hagáis. Nunca uséis insecticida por donde anda el perro, ni comida envenenada. Quedaos tranquilamente esperando a que el Ayuntamiento haga su trabajo.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El 1 es totalmente subjetivo, como el "sólo sí es sí" de las mujeres en España. "A las mujeres hay que creerlas."
> 
> Y el 2, suponiendo que sea así en todos los Estados, cosa que me extraña por los Estados que tienen el "stay your ground" que es justo lo opuesto a lo que dices, también es en buena parte subjetivo.
> 
> Venga hombre que hemos visto ya noticias de alguien que le pega un tiro a otro porque en una discusión se le acerca "con violencia" y al que dispara le dejan libre completamente.



En España tenemos algo parecido con la legítima defensa pero te exigen condiciones como proporcionalidad que es ridículo y tienes que justificar que no tenías otra forma de escaparte o de evitarlo y que no querías matarlo.
En EEUU pasa algo parecido, al menos hasta donde yo sé, los jueces no son tontos, se contrastan los hechos y tiene que haber evidencias de que tu vida corría peligro, ante la dificultad de probarlo imagino que entrando por la fuerza en el domicilio es hecho bastante pero no basta con que entre en la entrada y se quede encima de una verja, hombre, faltaría más. 

Estoy en parte de acuerdo en que son hechos en parte subjetivos y que habrá casos de jueces más laxos en algunos estados, pero no creo que sea el pan de cada día, lo usarían como propaganda.


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Jun 2022)

Hay que meterle inyección letal a TODOS los perros


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Que libertad te quita alguien que tenga un perro? Justifícalo y no digas soplapolleces anda.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo en eso, no es que el Estado no quiera meter mano, es que ha eliminado las licencias y obligaciones de los ppp y no es casualidad que los más afectados sean niños o ancianas, pues no tienen posibilidad defenderse.
Pero los que decís que la solución es matarlos a todos, envenenar las calles o quitárselos son sencillamente estúpidas, pero bueno, esto es burbuja.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (1 Jun 2022)

Mi dobermann le saca 2 cuerpos y salta bastante mas...


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Datos, quiero datos no demagogia. En España en 2017 y según wikimierda solo fueron atacadas 3 personas. Un hecho totalmente relevante y que perjudica tu seguridad. Sois como las feministas macho.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Ahí puedo estar de acuerdo contigo, si realmente supusiesen un problema los ppp, que no lo sé, porque la única fuente que he encontrado es wikimierda y ya sabemos lo fiable que es.


----------



## Mitsou (1 Jun 2022)

Los que creen que van a ganar en una pelea a un perro (ya no un Pitbull, cualquiera grande) verdaderamente decidido a atacarte, no tienen ni puta idea. No a uno que te ladra y te lanza dentelladas con cautela, a uno que ni ladra ni duda en saltarte encima.

Por otro lado, los perros de presa son un peligro y estoy hasta los cojones de los que dicen que es un problema de educación


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jun 2022)

A mi me salió varias veces el pastor alemán del vecino, los perros son muy cobardes, una vez lo pillé con una tranca en el jardín y ya gemía porque sabía que iba a cobrar pero se me escapó el cabron.

Si no les tienes miedo normalmente se acojona el propio perro.

A mi me mordio un puto Collie como Lassie sin decir ni mu... putos perros... animales gilipollas donde los haya, lo mejor es cuando corren detrás de los caballos y les pasan las coces rozando el cráneo y los llamas y siguen con su cara de gilipollas sin darse cuenta de que siguen vivos de milagro.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Jun 2022)

Una niña llevando un bicho que pesa más que ella... todo tiene sentido. El tipo tuvo suerte y todo.


----------



## fayser (1 Jun 2022)

Pudiendo tener un pitbull para qué tener un labrador o cualquier otro perro cariñoso que no irá jodiendo a nadie.


----------



## fayser (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Ya en serio, esas situaciones son normales, el problema no es el perro, que al fin y al cabo si ve algo correr es su instinto, es el otro animal que lo lleva y no puede controlarlo



Ese argumento lo podemos usar para tener leones en casa y sacarlos a pasear por el parque.


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Jun 2022)

No hay que patear a los perros en la cabeza, es dura y resistente, y la boca más. Las costillas y las partes blandas son objetivos mas sensibles.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Los que creen que van a ganar en una pelea a un perro (ya no un Pitbull, cualquiera grande) verdaderamente decidido a atacarte, no tienen ni puta idea. No a uno que te ladra y te lanza dentelladas con cautela, a uno que ni ladra ni duda en saltarte encima.
> 
> Por otro lado, los perros de presa son un peligro y estoy hasta los cojones de los que dicen que es un problema de educación



No tendré ni idea cuando, entre otras cosas, he sido instructor en operaciones de defensa y vigilancia, ok crack, ahora sacate el palillo de la boca. 
Cualquier puto perro como ha dicho el forero de arriba, por lo general, al no estar entrenado a recibir golpes, se va a ir a las primeras hostias, no son subnormales. Y sí, los problemas de los perros son de educación como en los seres humanos, algunas razas tienen más predisposición a ser agresivas eso no quita que se pueda corregir, y la mayoría son sociales y pacíficos por más que os obcequeis, las estadísticas hablan por si solas.


----------



## secuestrado (1 Jun 2022)

No entiendo como no le ha metido un patadon en el lomo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Jun 2022)

Hay que exterminarlos, a los dueños me refiero.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Capitán Walker (1 Jun 2022)

Mis dieses. Gracias a estar en forma se ha salvado. Si hubiese sido un gordo comedoritos no habría escapado de la furia del perrete.


----------



## Mitsou (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> No tendré ni idea cuando, entre otras cosas, he sido instructor en operaciones de defensa y vigilancia, ok crack, ahora sacate el palillo de la boca.
> Cualquier puto perro como ha dicho el forero de arriba, por lo general, al no estar entrenado a recibir golpes, se va a ir a las primeras hostias, no son subnormales. Y sí, los problemas de los perros son de educación como en los seres humanos, algunas razas tienen más predisposición a ser agresivas eso no quita que se pueda corregir, y la mayoría son sociales y pacíficos por más que os obcequeis, las estadísticas hablan por si solas.



Seguro, seguro....


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Ese argumento lo podemos usar para tener leones en casa y sacarlos a pasear por el parque.



Hombre, no me compares un animal salvaje como es el león de casi 200kg con un perro de 20/30kg que ha pasado por un proceso de miles de años de domesticación.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Jun 2022)

Un sinsangre el corredor...

A mi me hace eso y patada a la cabeza y/o costillas q se lleva el puto perro


----------



## reconvertido (1 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> copiado de fc https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9111079



¿Es negra verdad?
Confirmádmelo.

Por cierto, con un 9mm se pone fín a los dos problemas:

A la bestia.
A la tarada irresponsable incapaz RESPONSABLE DE LESIONES.

Con una porra extensible lo mismo.

Por algún motivo, los traidores en el gobierno "opinan que":

Salir con objetos de auto-defensa es peligroso para los demás.
Llevar una bestia asesina y loca es normal, deseable y que el problema está en nosotros.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Jun 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> 4 años en la cárcel a la dueña por intento de homicidio frustrado es lo justo



Mira mi post.
La 9mm soluciona todo DEFINITIVAMENTE.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2022)

Ese vídeo es viejo, pero es lo de siempre, una mala bestia en manos de una fémina estúpida sin físico para manejarlo.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> El tipo entra en una propiedad privada y no le meten un tiro? Según medio foro en EEUU ese tío estaría muerto, huele a fake.
> 
> Ya en serio, esas situaciones son normales, el problema no es el perro, que al fin y al cabo si ve algo correr es su instinto, es el otro animal que lo lleva y no puede controlarlo



Si el animal de 4 patas no existiera (esas razas no tienen derecho a existir), no habría problemas con la de dos patas.


----------



## mateww (1 Jun 2022)

Si alguien fuese por la calle con un puma domesticado sería algo alarmante, no entiendo como se puede tener un chucho de estos y verlo como algo muy normal


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si el animal de 4 patas no existiera (esas razas no tienen derecho a existir), no habría problemas con la de dos patas.



Como que no tienen derecho a existir? Te declaras representante de la humanidad para decidir que tiene o no derecho a existir? Vuestros argumentos son de un nivelazo...


----------



## Tales90 (1 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.
> 
> O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.



Que ley?? Ahora no decian que ya no hay PPP que ya no muerden que son todos buenos.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

mateww dijo:


> Si alguien fuese por la calle con un puma domesticado sería algo alarmante, no entiendo como se puede tener un chucho de estos y verlo como algo muy normal



Animal salvaje/domesticado, la diferencia especialmente en el perro respecto a otros animales es clara, + de 30000 años de domesticación y evolución con el humano. Por algo casi la mitad de personas en este país tienen perros, por más que os cueste entenderlo, son seres sociales y cariñosos.

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que los ppp deberían tener un permiso que te considerase apto por si las moscas, para evitar este tipo de situaciones, que aunque escasas, parece que generan un revuelo social.


----------



## Progretón (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Que libertad te quita alguien que tenga un perro? Justifícalo y no digas soplapolleces anda.



"_La libertad de un individuo termina donde empiezan las libertades de los otros._" ¿Te suena?

Los perros peligrosos sueltos o sin bozal impiden la libertad de desplazamiento de las personas.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Como que no tienen derecho a existir? Te declaras representante de la humanidad para decidir que tiene o no derecho a existir? Vuestros argumentos son de un nivelazo...



Las razas locas criadas artificialmente para que sean agresivos sin control NO tienen derecho a existir, efectivamente.
Han de ser extintas.

Y sí, me declaro representante de la humanidad, para impedir que tarados como tú conviertan en peligrosas las ciudades con animales salvajes.
Suficiente es soportar los pises, las mierdas y las garrrapatas de vuestros sacos de mierda andante.
Y perro que agreda un mínimo, perro sacrificado en menos de 12 horas y el propieatrio acusado de intento de asesinato con premeditacion, dolo y negligencia deliberada.

Y por supuesto, el gasto que generáis con las máquinas biológicas de ensuciar y toxiicar a pagarlo mediante impuesto (no tasa, sino impuesto).
Y seguro de repsosnabilidad civil.
E "ITV" de perro: salud, higiene, etc.
ESO es vivir civilizado.

Pero eso NO sabéis.
Sólo sabéis molestar a los demás e imponer vuestra mierda.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Animal salvaje/domesticado, la diferencia especialmente en el perro respecto a otros animales es clara, + de 30000 años de domesticación y evolución con el humano. Por algo casi la mitad de personas en este país tienen perros, por más que os cueste entenderlo, son seres sociales y cariñosos.
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo en que los ppp deberían tener un permiso que te considerase apto por si las moscas, para evitar este tipo de situaciones, que aunque escasas, parece que generan un revuelo social.



FGeneran revuelo social porque esos perros son especialemtne tendiente s agenerar atacas lesivos y mortales.
Y lso traidors dle gobierno no me permiten llevar una 9 mm para poner fín a los DOS problemas (el perro y le propieatrio del perro).
Sí. como suena.
Si un perro salvaje de esos me ataca, voy a la cárcel.
Sin problema.

Si ejercen violencia contra mí (el puto perro) pongo fin a la violencia.

El mero hecho de que estos perros existan, es ya violencia.


----------



## Felson (1 Jun 2022)

El vídeo ya ha rulado por aquí alguna vez, pero no está de más que vuelva a salir y poner a las claras, o marías, la competencia de las dueñas de perros y la incompetencia de los perros. Los dueños de perros son todavía peor y más patético al intentar demostrar a través de otro animal las gónadas que no tienen ellos.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> "_La libertad de un individuo termina donde empiezan las libertades de los otros._" ¿Te suena?
> 
> Los perros peligrosos sueltos o sin bozal impiden la libertad de desplazamiento de las personas.



Es que para eso hay una ley que dice que todos los perros deben ir atados en la vía pública. No me vengáis con más tonterías anda, estáis traspasando esa misma línea, utilizáis los mismos argumentos que las feministas, hechos subjetivos como que te de miedo.


----------



## Progretón (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Es que para eso hay una ley que dice que todos los perros deben ir atados en la vía pública. No me vengáis con más tonterías anda, estáis traspasando esa misma línea, utilizáis los mismos argumentos que las feministas, hechos subjetivos como que te de miedo.



Debe ser un "hecho subjetivo"  el que dicha norma se incumplida a diario en innumerables ocasiones.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> FGeneran revuelo social porque esos perros son especialemtne tendiente s agenerar atacas lesivos y mortales.
> Y lso traidors dle gobierno no me permiten llevar una 9 mm para poner fín a los DOS problemas (el perro y le propieatrio del perro).
> Sí. como suena.
> Si un perro salvaje de esos me ataca, voy a la cárcel.
> ...



Estáis a tope con la demagogia barata y aún nadie me ha pasado estadísticas que demuestren que son un problema, por favor hacedme cambiar de opinión porque 3/4 casos al año no son relevantes a nivel nacional, por más que os empeñeis.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres son discapacitadas mentales, por tanto les debería de ser prohibida la opción de tener acceso a este tipo de animales.

Touché.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Debe ser un "hecho subjetivo"  el que dicha norma se incumplida a diario en innumerables ocasiones.



Pues para eso está la ley, llama a la policía y haz cumplir tus derechos pero no impongas tu visión totalitarista de mierda a los demás porque te de miedo un perro que no te está haciendo absolutamente nada, eso es un hecho subjetivo, como las feministas que se quejan de que va un tío andando por la misma acera y les da miedo


----------



## Progretón (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Pues para eso está la ley, llama a la policía y haz cumplir tus derechos pero no impongas tu visión totalitarista de mierda a los demás porque te de miedo un perro que no te está haciendo absolutamente nada es un hecho subjetivo, como las feministas que se quejan de que va un tío andando por la misma acera y les da miedo



Ya claro, llamas a la policía y viene en 1 minuto, di que sí gilipollas.

Y oye, por esa regla de tres dejemos que a quien le guste dar zapatilla al coche, circule sin límite alguno de velocidad. Si eso te da miedo pues mira, es un "hecho subjetivo"  y eres un totalitario; en todo caso, llamas a la policía que seguro que viene en un minuto.


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Jun 2022)

Lo que hace ese perro en volverse loco e intentar enganchar bien al tipo xon la boca, no lo hace ninguna raza normal de perro.

Para que luego vengan subnormales animalistos a dar lecciones de que no hay perros peligrosos. Un podenco o un galgo jamas mostrarian una actitud asi.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Ya claro, llamas a la policía y viene en 1 minuto, di que sí gilipollas.
> 
> Y oye, por esa regla de tres dejemos que a quien le guste dar zapatilla al coche circule lo haga sin límite alguno de velocidad. Si eso te da miedo pues mira, es un "hecho subjetivo"  y eres un totalitario; en todo caso, llamas a la policía que seguro que viene en un minuto.



Falacia de falsa equivalencia. 
Para eso está la ley, te guste o no te guste, sé que en tu caso más que en España con su lenta y progresiva transformación en un estado policial te gustaría dar el verdadero salto y vivir en China, con cctvs por la calle con identificación facial pero como tienes deficiencia cognitiva no vas a ser capaz ni de llegar al aeropuerto y mucho menos de aprender mandarín.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Lo que hace ese perro en volverse loco e intentar enganchar bien al tipo xon la boca, no lo hace ninguna raza normal de perro.
> 
> Para que luego vengan subnormales animalistos a dar lecciones de que no hay perros peligrosos. Un podenco o un galgo jamas mostrarian una actitud asi.



Falso, he visto infinidad de perros, sobre todo pastores que son con los que he trabajado que exhiben el mismo comportamiento ante estímulos rápidos, como alguien corriendo que pasa a su lado, todo es educación. Supongo que es instinto predatorio. 
Te sonará ver perros que persiguen coches o bicis por ejemplo que suele ser más común.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Estáis a tope con la demagogia barata y aún nadie me ha pasado estadísticas que demuestren que son un problema, por favor hacedme cambiar de opinión porque 3/4 casos al año no son relevantes a nivel nacional, por más que os empeñeis.



Espero que un perro de eso se coma tu hijo.
No.
Mejor, que lo deje tullido y tonto para siempre y tengas que hcerte cargo de tu pobre hijo, sabiendo que el destino que le espera cuanto tú mueras antes que él es horrible.
Así recordarás TODOS LOS DÍAS DEL RESTO DE TU VIDA lo peligroso que son.

Realmente deseo que te ocurra eso.


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Falso, he visto infinidad de perros, sobre todo pastores que son con los que he trabajado que exhiben el mismo comportamiento ante estímulos rápidos, como alguien corriendo que pasa a su lado, todo es educación. Supongo que es instinto predatorio.
> Te sonará ver perros que persiguen coches o bicis por ejemplo que suele ser más común.



Una cosa es perseguir pero que terminen echandose encima a morderte y no paren aunque la dueña lo intente sujetar??Jamas he visto eso en perros de caza o de compañia pequeños.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Espero que un perro de eso se coma tu hijo.
> No.
> Mejor, que lo deje tullido y tonto para siempre y tengas que hcerte cargo de tu pobre hijo, sabiendo que el destino que le espera cuanto tú mueras antes que él es horrible.
> Así recordarás TODOS LOS DÍAS DEL RESTO DE TU VIDA lo peligroso que son.
> ...



Das más asco que pena sinceramente, recurriendo a las emociones como los discursos baratos de los medios, sin un solo argumento a tu favor, *ni uno* solo, aún estoy esperando y de verdad que no podéis ser más patéticos. Esto da para estudio sociológico, luego os quejareis de la falta de libertades, de las feministas, de no poder llevar armas, etc y estáis usando el mismo discurso de mierda moralista barato que no se sustenta en nada. Pero bueno, no sé qué hago perdiendo el tiempo intentando razonar con oligofrénicos crónicos.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Una cosa es perseguir pero que terminen echandose encima a morderte y no paren aunque la dueña lo intente sujetar??Jamas he visto eso en perros de caza o de compañia pequeños.



Curioso, la verdad es que desconozco los comportamientos de los perros de caza pero está bien saberlo. Ya le digo yo que en pastores alemanes y belgas, incluso socializados, lo he visto. De hecho es una de las razones por las que se suelen usar para defensa.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Jun 2022)

menuda patada en la cabeza tiene, y luego al perro también


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jun 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Un sinsangre el corredor...
> 
> A mi me hace eso y patada a la cabeza y/o costillas q se lleva el puto perro



en usa no entrenan patadas futboleras tipicas de por aqui, aqui nos sale del alma
yo cuando veo un video por internet de una pelea y veo a alguien caer al suelo no veo cabezas, directamente veo un balon de futbito en mi mente, de futbito de los duros, los mas sanos de todos, de los que nadie queria ponerse de portero cuando un balon de esos aparecia por el campo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Jun 2022)

La que ha liado la puta Charo con su Pitbull, y sin bozal .
Todo lo que les pase a quienes tienen esos perros de mierda es poco.


----------



## angek (2 Jun 2022)

No es tan fácil. 

Creo que lo que muchos proponen es dar brazo y patear/apuñalar con el cuerpo del monstruo ya controlado. Apuntando a ojos y partes vitales. 

Es curioso que mi frame mental -erróneo- es más bien meter los dedos en la boca y abrírsela para evitar la mordida.


----------



## angek (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Hombre, no me compares un animal salvaje como es el león de casi 200kg con un perro de 20/30kg que ha pasado por un proceso de miles de años de domesticación.



El proceso al que esas razas han sido expuestas es a la crianza y manipulación de características. Un tratamiento genético de andar por casa.

No es sino un monstruo creado por el hombre. Y no es una expresión vacía ni pretende ser un insulto. Es la definición que tiene el concepto de engendro o monstruo.

En otras palabras, el kilo de pitbull es más efectivo cazando, desgarrando, matando y etcéteras que el kilo de león.


----------



## XRL (2 Jun 2022)

y que te crees que le vas a hacer con eso? ese perro sigue igual buscándote,si están locos


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jun 2022)

Un perro de esas caracteristicas físicas cuya mandibula y boca tiene una fuerza brutal debe ser sacado con bozal. 

Una vez estaba en un parque y me vino corriendo un perraco de esos con una boca enorme de dientes afilados y se me puso entre las piernas con la lengua y jadeando, pude ver su puta boca delante mio y mirandome fijamente. 

Me acojone mucho. Le acaricie y sonreí nerviosamente cuando vino la dueña. 

me gustan los perros, pero son un peligro llevar esas bestias sin bozal.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jun 2022)

coda dijo:


> muchas no pueden controlar a sus perros, son un peligro publico.






soy yo el dueño y saco la pipa.


----------



## jolu (2 Jun 2022)

Faltan datos.
Creo que el dueño le dijo al perro
"Saca a pasear a esa cosa negra que hay ahí"


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Las mujeres son unas mogolicas sin remedio



Al fin dices algo coherente


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (2 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> copiado de fc https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9111079



Ni en casa se puede ya estar tranquila a veces, el otro día estando en mi terraza se subió al tejado de mi casa el perro del vecino y se me puso a ladrar, no sabía si iba a saltar porque no había muchos metros hasta el suelo, a lo mejor lo contuvo un poco también el metal del toldo, no sé qué raza es ese perro pero es de tipo agresivo, como en la terraza de al lado hicieron una pequeña escalera ornamental pues si no ponen obstáculos, como por ejemplo plantas, se pueden subir, no es la primera vez que ha pasado esto sino ya la segunda, la primera vez pasó ya hace muchos años con otro perro que tenían.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (2 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Las mujeres son unas mogolicas sin remedio



A ver si te crees que a todas nos gustan esos tipos de perros, también hay hombres que tienen perros ¿de esos no hablas? Porque el otro día el perro de mi vecino se subió al tejado de mi casa y se me puso a ladrar y por poco se me lanza.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (2 Jun 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Menudo perraco.
> 
> Y menuda dueña, incapaz de controlar al perro. Un peligro para todo el mundo.



No lo puede controlar porque físicamente no está preparada para eso, la fuerza del perro es superior al de esa mujer. Dependiendo de la fuerza de cada dueño así tendría que ser el perro que tuviera pero eso las autoridades no lo tienen en cuenta y por lo tanto no lo exigen.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Severamente a Perro y dueña.



No, el perro es el dueño de ella. Menuda inútil.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No lo puede controlar porque físicamente no está preparada para eso, la fuerza del perro es superior al de esa mujer. Dependiendo de la fuerza de cada dueño así tendría que ser el perro que tuviera pero eso las autoridades no lo tienen en cuenta y por lo tanto no lo exigen.



Es una puta yonki.


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Jun 2022)

Los follaperros con derecho a guarrear las calles y a suponer una amenaza continua a los demás...destripaos tienen que acabar vuestros sacos de pulgas.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Los follaperros con derecho a guarrear las calles y a suponer una amenaza continua a los demás...destripaos tienen que acabar vuestros sacos de pulgas.



Te dan miedo eh? Jaja. Menudo cobarde.


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Jun 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Te dan miedo eh? Jaja. Menudo cobarde.



¿Miedo? jojojo, miedo tiene que tener el dueño como su chucho de mierda venga a por mí. En todo caso el que va con miedo por la vida es el que necesita como guardaespaldas a un saco de pulgas, todo follaperros es una rata cobarde por definición.


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> soy yo el dueño y saco la pipa.



Me pone de una mala ostia... La puta gorda es tan subnormal que no le bastaba con uno, tiene que echarse dos. Y encima es incapaz de controlarlos. Tener perros de estos es de puto retrasados.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> ¿Miedo? jojojo, miedo tiene que tener el dueño como su chucho de mierda venga a por mí. En todo caso el que va con miedo por la vida es el que necesita como guardaespaldas a un saco de pulgas, todo follaperros es una rata cobarde por definición.



De pequeño te asustó un perro imagino y ya sabes. Trauma.


----------



## 999999999 (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Como que no tienen derecho a existir? Te declaras representante de la humanidad para decidir que tiene o no derecho a existir? Vuestros argumentos son de un nivelazo...



Otro follaperros...


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jun 2022)

El otro día en un bar había una pareja con un pitbull de esos y el dueño decía que no eran peligrosos y tal...hasta que lo son pensé, ganas de correr peligros innecesarios


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Jun 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> De pequeño te asustó un perro imagino y ya sabes. Trauma.



¿Cuántos chuchos necesitas para sentirte seguro por la calle?. Además de guarros y cobardes ahora también psicoanalizáis a desconocidos para calmar vuestras pulgosas conciencias, qué completos los follaperros.


----------



## George Orwell (2 Jun 2022)

Primero hay que acertarle. Y segundo que le hagas algo. 
Si tienes un palo es mucho más eficaz. Y si te ha mordido ya, una navaja y destriparlo en el acto y sin miramientos.


----------



## Mitsou (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Estáis a tope con la demagogia barata y aún nadie me ha pasado estadísticas que demuestren que son un problema, por favor hacedme cambiar de opinión porque 3/4 casos al año no son relevantes a nivel nacional, por más que os empeñeis.











U.S. Dog Bite Statistics - DogsBite.org


Review studies and statistics about dog bite injury occurrence and the breeds of dogs most likely to inflict severe and fatal injuries.




www.dogsbite.org





Mírate las estadísticas por raza


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.
> 
> O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.



No se porqué existen pitbulls en ciudades y no rinocerontes en avenida grandes o pueblos. No tiene sentido


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Lo único peligroso de un perro es la mandíbula y paradójicamente el más debil es el hocico, si le metes una patada en el hocico por lo general se va a ir, si no se va viendo que no pesará más de 20/30 kilos lo puedes coger por las patas de detrás y no va a poder moverse, otra opción aunque más peligrosa por exponer la cabeza es hacerle un mataleon. He tratado con perros grandes toda mi vida, no con pitbulls, pero dudo que haya grandes diferencias excepto en la fuerza de la mandíbula.



Mataleon sería lo suyo pero hay un problema... Es sumamente fácil que voltee la cabeza y te muerda la cara o el cuello


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Jun 2022)

mateww dijo:


> Si alguien fuese por la calle con un puma domesticado sería algo alarmante, no entiendo como se puede tener un chucho de estos y verlo como algo muy normal



No tiene ningún sentido. Si se pudieran tener pumas u otro tipo de animales no se extinguirian
Y eso de que "llevan 20.000 años con nosotros" un "puma es un animal salvaje" 

Un puma es igual que un perro pero con carácter de gato. Si lo tienes de pequeño sería mando y como mucho cazaria mariposas en un jardín.

Hasta un puto hipopótamo puede ser menos peligroso que un Pitbull. Si lo alimentas.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Jun 2022)

En el mundo hay gente muy habilidosa y con suerte . Si hay gente que puede controlar animales.pero el 99% no. Y lo de mataleon es una locura porqué el movimiento típico de los perros al zarandear se zafa de esa técnica. 
Yo creo que el chico del vídeo ha actuado bien, en China matan relativamente fácil a los perros con un palo en la cabeza, pero es muy arriesgado. Mejor huir


----------



## nada2 (2 Jun 2022)

Son animales peligrosos.
Las multas por llevarlos sin un bozal bueno deberian de ser ejemplarizantes.
Hay perros de esos que los llevan mujeres o crios que por su peso, les puede el perro.


----------



## perrosno (2 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Un medio yonki, al lado del colegio donde van mis hijos, tiene un perro de esos, lo saca sin bozal y sin correa, y son un montón de padres que han llamado al ayuntamiento y este solo jijea con el perro, pero no hacen nada.
> 
> La tía del perro pesa menos que el perro, y encima es negra, o sea, es disminuida mental. Que hace sacando un perro?



El Hay-Huntamiento sólo está pa cobrarnos el diezmo, no esperes mas de ellos


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Jun 2022)

El otro día me paso una cosa curiosa...

- cani mazao con pitbull sin correa
- el pitbull se lanza a por el caniche de una albardada con la que estaba hablando; la tía, a tope de equipo: mochila de marca, silla de bebe, bebe, vaso de café, móvil, caniche
- ante el ataque, la tía se quedo en blanco, soltando unos grititos de japonesa de película porno
- enganche al pitbull del collar y al mismo tiempo que lo sujetaba para que no matara al caniche, le metí unos rodillazos (ni puta idea de lo que estaba haciendo, sinceramente; el tema me supero y hubo suerte de que la bestia no cazase bien al perrillo)
- el cani llego con parsimonia, engancho al perro y lo arrastro, con lo que todo parecía bajo control (yo iba con un subidón de la hostia, pero intente aparentar calma)

Y aquí viene lo BUENO:
- un yayo se pone a gritar al mazao que esos perros hay que llevarlos con bozal y correa y que va a llamar a la policía, blablabla
- el mazao se encara al yayo, en plan perdonándole la vida
- el yayo echa mano de bastón y de una especie de porra que llevaba en un bolsillo de la gabardina y se lía a hostias con el mazao, que acaba huyendo con el perro  

El viejo, mas cerca de los 70 que de los 60, con el pelo largo peinado para atrás y me fije que llevaba un tatuaje raro en la mano izquierda; a saber quien era ese personaje, pero estoy casi convencido de que su bastón tenia empuñadura de metal pesado (mi abuelo usaba ese tipo de empuñaduras para sus bastones y se como se "mueven")


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Jun 2022)

Pena de muerte por contagio de viruela de mono para todo dueño de perros de estos YAAAAAAA


----------



## SineOsc (2 Jun 2022)

Video de 2020.


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Jun 2022)

En Usa es legal salir a correr con una pipa?

Entiendo que con un bote de pimienta si, pero con una pipa?


----------



## nada2 (2 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> En Usa es legal salir a correr con una pipa?
> Entiendo que con un bote de pimienta si, pero con una pipa?



Supongo qu dependerá del estado.
Donde haya open o concealed carry, por supuesto.


----------



## jeiper (2 Jun 2022)

La dueña es racializada. La víctima no tiene ninguna oportunidad.


----------



## sikBCN (2 Jun 2022)

"pero si no hace nada"


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El otro día me paso una cosa curiosa...
> 
> - cani mazao con pitbull sin correa
> - el pitbull se lanza a por el caniche de una albardada con la que estaba hablando; la tía, a tope de equipo: mochila de marca, silla de bebe, bebe, vaso de café, móvil, caniche
> ...



Brootal 

@Penitenciagite!! aquí hay para una historieta


----------



## cimarrón (2 Jun 2022)

Todos los que tienen pitbulls son unos cagones y/o unos retrasados mentales. Sin excepción. Se pasean como si los atributos del animal fueran transferibles al subnormal a través de la correa.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Brootal
> 
> @Penitenciagite!! aquí hay para una historieta



Ni una broma  cuando el tema paso me entro un miedo en el cuerpo de la hostia. El perro me podría haber atacado, luego el mazao me podría haber apaleado por atacar a su perro; cuando empecé a digerir la situación se me seco tanto la boca que pensé que se iba a romper el paladar.

Y lo peor, la subnormal con la que estaba hablando. Si el perro se llega a lanzar sobre el bebe, se lo come allí delante de todo el mundo. La tía totalmente paralizada, con el teléfono y el café en las manos. Una escena vomitiva, porque la reacción normal es meterle un par de tortas para espabilarla, pero no se puede hacer eso en la calle. Mucha tension en total, malo para el zen.


----------



## B. Golani (2 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.
> 
> O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.



esa es la legislacion españa , el video vete a saber donde es


----------



## supercuernos (2 Jun 2022)

Todos los acomplejados quieren pitbull o similar.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Jun 2022)

yo voy a sacar a pasear un leon por alguna nogo zone. Total aquí cada uno ya hace lo que le sale del rabo.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (2 Jun 2022)

putos sacos de mierda con patas los pitbulls satndfords y esas razas asquerosas


----------



## pioneer (2 Jun 2022)

Muerte a los Pitbull


----------



## PiterWas (2 Jun 2022)

Tambien si le metes un dedo en el ojo hasta el fondo se le quita toda la tonteria

Si os pilla un chucho y os muerde dedos en los ojos a fondo y remover


----------



## CommiePig (2 Jun 2022)

ese corredor es muy facha,..era HOMBRE


----------



## Newol (2 Jun 2022)

Solo quería jugar


----------



## sirpask (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> El tipo entra en una propiedad privada y no le meten un tiro? Según medio foro en EEUU ese tío estaría muerto, huele a fake.
> 
> Ya en serio, esas situaciones son normales, el problema no es el perro, que al fin y al cabo si ve algo correr es su instinto, es el otro animal que lo lleva y no puede controlarlo



Que no joder. En este caso el problema si es el perro.
Igual que no se puede salir con un tigre o un leon por la calle, tampoco se deberia salir con un puto Pitbull.

Por cierto, técnicamente no ha entrado en la propiedad. Ademas estaba protegiendo su vida. Menos mal que no pasaba ningun niño cerca.

Ese chucho, que le metan un tiro y para abono.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> y mira que tengo uno.



Y lo dices tan tranquilo, eso te lo tenias que guardar para que no pensemos que eres un hippioso acomplejado y con taras mentales.


----------



## XXavier (2 Jun 2022)

El vídeo es 'fake'. Hay distintas tomas, los encuadres son cuidadosos. Y el perro no muerde...


----------



## MAUSER (2 Jun 2022)

La tonta follaperros le aprieta poco el collar por si no está agusto el chucho, se le escapa y mira la que lía.


----------



## Salchichonio (2 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.
> 
> O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.



La ley solo deja sacar 1 ppp a la vez? Tienes esa norma a mano?


----------



## MAUSER (2 Jun 2022)

Cuando ataca el perro el corredor ya había pasado 20 metros y seguía alejándose. No sé que has visto tu ahí. No dejaba un perro de estos vivo, ni a sus dueños.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (2 Jun 2022)

Va a haber que ir pegando tiros preventivos a todo ppp que se nos cruce.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jun 2022)

Lo mismo pasa con los gorilas, pero está prohibido tener uno de "mascota".


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Jun 2022)

Esto con un ataque de ansiedad de la dueña se soluciona. Aqui no ha pasado nada.



Manosnegras dijo:


> El tipo entra en una propiedad privada y no le meten un tiro? Según medio foro en EEUU ese tío estaría muerto, huele a fake.
> 
> Ya en serio, esas situaciones son normales, el problema no es el perro, que al fin y al cabo si ve algo correr es su instinto, es el otro animal que lo lleva y no puede controlarlo



No tiene porque. Ha podido entrar en la propiedad privada de un Democrata, de un Budista o de un Gilipollas.


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## EL BRAYAN (2 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> copiado de fc https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9111079



Patada en la cabeza al chucho y patada en la cabeza a la puta subnormal de la dueña.


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Jun 2022)

Follaperros hijos de PVTA


----------



## Euron G. (2 Jun 2022)

El comportamiento de los perros es una proyección del de sus amos, si no tenéis eso claro ya, pues hacéoslo mirar.


----------



## Manosnegras (2 Jun 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Follaperros hijos de PVTA



Lo peor de este foro es que está lleno de auténticos manginas, comedoritos y sociópatas incapaces de desarrollarse con plenitud en la vida real. Incapaces de hacer un poco de introspección y preguntarse qué le pasa para que la única forma de sentirse un poco bien con su triste vida sea tener que meterse a un foro a insultar para sentirse realizados, entre otros que padecen la misma tara.
Seguiremos teniendo perros por los siglos de los siglos y seguiréis teniendo que malvivir con vuestra depresión y frustrados oliendo a meados en los estercoleros donde vivís, viendo a otros ser felices.


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Jun 2022)

Follaperros hjos de puta, ASESINOS.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Jun 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Los que creen que van a ganar en una pelea a un perro (ya no un Pitbull, cualquiera grande) verdaderamente decidido a atacarte, no tienen ni puta idea. No a uno que te ladra y te lanza dentelladas con cautela, a uno que ni ladra ni duda en saltarte encima.
> 
> Por otro lado, los perros de presa son un peligro y estoy hasta los cojones de los que dicen que es un problema de educación



Ni un extremo (los flipados de "le meto una patada y ahí acaba todo") ni el otro ("es imposible vencer a un perro grande").


----------



## ueee3 (2 Jun 2022)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No hay que patear a los perros en la cabeza, es dura y resistente, y la boca más. Las costillas y las partes blandas son objetivos mas sensibles.



Bueno es saberlo. Pero, ¿y el hocico, como han dicho?


----------



## ueee3 (2 Jun 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Mis dieses. Gracias a estar en forma se ha salvado. Si hubiese sido un gordo comedoritos no habría escapado de la furia del perrete.



Si hubiera sido un gordo comedoritos no habría estado corriendo por la calle y no habría sido objetivo del perro.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Hombre, no me compares un animal salvaje como es el león de casi 200kg con un perro de 20/30kg que ha pasado por un proceso de miles de años de domesticación.



Algunas razas el proceso de domesticación que ha pasado podríamos llamarle de "antidomesticación".


----------



## TexNolan (2 Jun 2022)

Esos perros están taraos.

Esque juzgar por raza, es que es culpa del dueño, Esque pobrecito, Esque solo quería jugar… MIS HUEVOS.

Los pitbull, los American y demás perros de este tipo llega un día en el que se les va la olla. Y el problema de que se les vaya la olla es que son bichos de 40 kilos con unas fauces que una vez cerradas ya no se abren y contra eso no puedes hacer NADA. A un caniche que se le va la olla le das una patada en la jeta y lo dejas seco. A un pitbull no le haces nada.

Y lo más gracioso de todo es que los que tienen ese tipo de perros en este país, los tienen en pisos paco de mierda. Garantía de que se volverán majaras algún día.

Putos perros. Sin excepción.


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Lo peor de este foro es que está lleno de auténticos manginas, comedoritos y sociópatas incapaces de desarrollarse con plenitud en la vida real. Incapaces de hacer un poco de introspección y preguntarse qué le pasa para que la única forma de sentirse un poco bien con su triste vida sea tener que meterse a un foro a insultar para sentirse realizados, entre otros que padecen la misma tara.
> Seguiremos teniendo perros por los siglos de los siglos y seguiréis teniendo que malvivir con vuestra depresión y frustrados oliendo a meados en los estercoleros donde vivís, viendo a otros ser felices.



Yo tengo una vida bastante feliz y ocupada. Me gusta este foro porque me permite estar en un espacio donde hay relativa Libertad de expresión y si, me cagó en los malditos follaperros.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Jun 2022)

¿Video con 4 tiros de camara diferente?
No sé Rick...


----------



## fayser (2 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Hombre, no me compares un animal salvaje como es el león de casi 200kg con un perro de 20/30kg que ha pasado por un proceso de miles de años de domesticación.



Cuando hablamos de un pitbull no hablamos de un perro domesticado para estar en casa, sino que ha sido seleccionado genéticamente para ser un *perro de pelea*.

Por eso jamás entenderé que se les trate como "animales domésticos" ni que la peña siga insistiendo en tenerlos en casa, cuando tienen cien razas de perros realmente adaptadas para estar con humanos.


----------



## larios357 (2 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Un medio yonki, al lado del colegio donde van mis hijos, tiene un perro de esos, lo saca sin bozal y sin correa, y son un montón de padres que han llamado al ayuntamiento y este solo jijea con el perro, pero no hacen nada.
> 
> La tía del perro pesa menos que el perro, y encima es negra, o sea, es disminuida mental. Que hace sacando un perro?



En este puto pais tiene que pasar una desgracia para que estos hijos de puta al mando hagan algo tarde y mal


----------



## nada2 (2 Jun 2022)

Y los suelen llevar subnormales.
Me llevo muy bien con los animales pero un dia una subnormal de 1,50m con un perro de esos enorme se me tiró y casi no pudo controlarlo.
Por suerte llevaba bozal.
Al que lo lleve suelto y sin bozal deberian meterle un multazo.
Es una arma letal si se le cruzan los cables y no deja de ser un perro, un animal.
Será majisimo pero cualquier dia te la lia y puede destrozar a cualquiera.
No pasa nada hasta el dia que pasa, como en todo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Jun 2022)

Vaya, que ya no eres libre ni para hacer _footing_.


----------



## Ritalapollera (2 Jun 2022)

Qué puto asco que dan los putos follaperros asesinos 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ivanito (27 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ojo que eso es EE.UU., el tipo podría haber acabado peor si tras traspasar la verja, el dueño de la casa le pega un tiro (en algunos Estados es legal).



Es un montaje, o una reconstrucción de los hechos mejor dicho, de una situación hipotética o real.


----------



## Busher (27 Jul 2022)

Mucho hilo para leerlo entero, seguro que ya se ha dicho lo que voy a decir, pero lo dire igualmente:

Esos "ataques" de ese perro me parecen MUY RAROS. No hace mas que saltar como a morder los brazos peeo no muerde ni una sola vez y al final la mujercilla esa es capaz de sujetarle.
Un perro normal no es tan torpe, si ataca... ataca y va a por todas, no se pone a dar saltitos a izquierda y derecha ni, si esta realmente descontrolado, se le para tan facilmente y menos teniendo el peso y fuerza de ese perro.

Uno de mi perros, un galgo ingles de 30 kilos encontro un conejo muerto un dia paseando por el parque. Iba suelto.
Yo llevaba con correa a un border collie de mis padres, con el que mi galgo mantiene normalmente una buena relacion, no de amistad pero si de respeto mutuo, pero cuando me acerque con el collie a quitarle el conejo de la boca a mi galgo, el lebrel sintio que el collie iba a robarle la presa y se lio la tangana... pues bien, entre dos hombres adultos nos costo dios y ayuda separar a esos dos perros de unos 25 a 30 kilos cada uno que no se soltaban. Tirados por el suelo los cuatro... los dos humanos sujetando cada uno a un perro y no habia forma de separarlos.
Al final la cosa salio bien y acabo sin puntos ni cortes ni nada porque no pudieron pelearse libremente y engancharse bien, pero fue duro separarles entre dos hombres adultos pesando entre el doble y el triple cada uno que cada uno de los perros.

Un perro enrabietado es un bicho FUERTE y terco y ese del video ya ni os cuento y lo que yo veo en ese video me parece MUY MUY MUY RARO, casi una coreografia de adiestramiento... mucho salto, mucho ruido pero al final ninguna nuez, lo cual me extraña una barbaridad. No me parece nada realista, esa es mi opinion.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (27 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Mucho hilo para leerlo entero, seguro que ya se ha dicho lo que voy a decir, pero lo dire igualmente:
> 
> Esos "ataques" de ese perro me parecen MUY RAROS. No hace mas que saltar como a morder los brazos peeo no muerde ni una sola vez y al final la mujercilla esa es capaz de sujetarle.
> Un perro normal no es tan torpe, si ataca... ataca y va a por todas, no se pone a dar saltitos a izquierda y derecha ni, si esta realmente descontrolado, se le para tan facilmente y menos teniendo el peso y fuerza de ese perro.
> ...



CHORO


----------



## McLovin (27 Jul 2022)

Al menos en España, la normativa para los PPP (perros potencialmente peligrosos) es que por supuesto aparte de la licencia correspondiente, el dueño del perro o la persona que lo saque tiene que ser mayor de 18 años y ser capaz de hacerse con el perro y tener control absoluto sobre él. Parece que no es el caso del vídeo, aunque parece EEUU (quizás la normativa allí permite que cualquier puto imbécil y retrasado mental cuerpoescombro pueda sacar al perro).

De la misma manera que un niño no puede conducir un coche, una persona débil físicamente y/o menor de edad no puede sacar a un perro de estos.


----------



## bsnas (27 Jul 2022)

No veis como mueve el rabito? Solo queria jugar el animalico...  

Bueno un poco mas en serio el runner tampoco es que tenga muchas luces, ve como el perro se le esta encabronando y la dueña perdiendo el control debido a su presencia, y en vez de ponerse en alerta o darse media vuelta sigue corriendo y pasando por su lado como si no hubiera visto nada, supongo que no joderse la estadistica de la tipica app de running para luego vacilar de recorrido y tiempos en las redes sociales... encima los primeros momentos se rie porque supongo que en su cabeza al menos al prinncipio tambien pensaba que solo queria jugar.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Jul 2022)

follaperros de mierda , ahora diran que el otro lo provoco por ir corriendo

Y encima estaas ahora tienen hasta hibristofilia canina , no pueden tener un golden noo, tienen que tener al malote de las perro


----------



## Borzaco (27 Jul 2022)

Se escapa de la propietaria o está lo llevaba suelto sueltito porque el animalizo está muy bien educado y nunca hace nada malo y mucho menos atacar a la “ ciudadanía” gobernada por Antonio.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Jul 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.
> 
> O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.



El otro día en Jaén capital, en un barrio malo, iba por la calle con un familiar y un niño pequeño de cuatro años, y aparecio de repente un pitbull enorme corriendo como un loco de lado a lado de la calle, suelto, sin bozal y sin nada, sin dueño. El bicho iba que no se fijaba en nada, corriendo en todas direcciones.

Todo el mundo que iba por la calle se dió la vuelta y empezó a alejarse del bicho. Incluidos nosotros, así que llamé al 112 para denunciarlo y salió la policia nacional, dije lo que ocurría y me dijo que ellos no se ocupan de estos asuntos, que llamara a la policia municipal. Me dió otro número rápido de los municipales y me arté de llamar sin que cogieran el telefono. Al final nos fuimos por otra calle y ahí se quedó el perro dando vueltas sin ningún control.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Jul 2022)

Pues como actúe la "justicia feminista", la culpa acabará siendo del corredor atacado.


----------



## Falcatón (27 Jul 2022)

Que si mangina que si tal, sí, sí. ¡Guau! que diría mi perro, me quito el sombrero ante ese tipo.

Una de dos: el corredor tuvo mucha suerte (lo más probable es que sólo le saliera bien y punto) o tenía experiencia con los perros y sabía que muerden preferentemente en la manga que se mueve (especialmente los entrenados para el ataque con los que se emplean fundas de brazo reforzadas con tejido grueso) y balancea sus brazos fuera del alcance de su mandíbula a modo de un capote de torero para que no le muerda en las piernas o en el tonco-abdomen, no digamos ya si cae y lo hace en el cuello.

Yo me sentiría muy orgulloso si alguien mostrara públicamente un vídeo de mí defendiéndome de esa manera tan inteligente y efectiva y no dando inútiles patadas y puñetazos que no harían mas que me destrozara las piernas y los brazos y si me derribara pues al cuello y requiem in pace (RIP).


----------



## Falcatón (27 Jul 2022)

La Tabiques dijo:


> 4 años en la cárcel a la dueña por intento de homicidio frustrado es lo justo



Mal abogado o juez serías tú, no hay dolo o intención de causar daño. Es imprudencia temeraria con resultado o no de lesiones. Si atropellas a un anciano que cruzaba un paso de cebra sería lo mismo, no le conocías y pretendías matarle.


----------



## Max Kraven (27 Jul 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Solo quería jugar hombre, parece que no lo veis.
> 
> 
> 
> Putos follaperros y sus sacos de mierda.



Efectivamente, quiere jugar, le salta delante y le sigue el movimiento, si hubiera querido pegar bocao a la primera le endiña en el brazo, piernas o cuello, y bien fuerte, tengo entendido (y si no es así, por favor que alguien me corrija) que un pitbull ejerce una presión con su mandíbula de 300 kg/cm2.

Si se saca un perro a la calle tienes que tener más fuerza que él, tener las herramientas adecuadas para dominarlo o tenerlo educado y que con una sola palabra se quede paralizado.

En casa tuvimos un mastín español 15 años.


----------



## Alatristeando (27 Jul 2022)

Toda la razón: nadie tiene derecho a matar un perro por muy peligroso sea aunque pueda terminar atacando a personas. Nada. Si lees mi comentario estoy totalmente en contra. Si el Ayuntamiento está avisado lo mejor es esperar a que actúe... Pfff, eso de envenar a un perro debe ser ilegal, y qué muerte más lenta, dolorosa y desagradable entre vómitos y diarrea del animalito y lágrimas del dueño. 



Falcatón dijo:


> ¿Envenenar un zona para que mueran perros? Por no hablar que si yo veo a alguien hacer eso aparece con el cuello rajado de oreja a oreja.
> 
> A veces no es matarratas u otro tipo de veneno, sólo es una salchicha pero si la abres aparecen clavos o alfileres dentro. Pobrecito si descubro a alguien arrojándolas porque iría directo a abrirlas para inspeccionarlas y después la justicia sería inmediata abriéndole también a él.


----------



## Falcatón (27 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> El comportamiento de los perros es una proyección del de sus amos, si no tenéis eso claro ya, pues hacéoslo mirar.



Falso, listillo que habla de lo que no tiene ni puta idea.

Tuve 16 años un husky siberiano que no despreciaba ninguna oportunidad para pelear con otros perros machos y tengo ahora un pastor belga igual de fuerte y grande para el que todo perro es su amigo potencial aunque no le conozca, el ser más buenazo y dulce posible. Entre que adopté a uno y al otro no he ido a un psicólogo para que me hiciera menos agresivo, simplemente el primero me salió dominante y territorial pero el segundo es un pedazo de pan y no, no se les puede cambiar la personalidad mediante un entrenador así como así, eso es un mito y un sacacuartos. Sólo se puede controlarlos y no dejarlos sueltos donde haya otros perros, en su caso machos porque a las hembras por lo visto no les consideraba competencia y nunca les atacaba, tampoco a humanos.


----------



## Top_Spinete (27 Jul 2022)

Solo quería jugar...con sus tripas


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Jul 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> No se que hace una niña sacando un pitbull..... flipa, y mira que tengo uno.
> 
> O cuando veo a mujeres con dos a la vez... de locos, la ley solo permite sacar 1, atado con correa menos de 2 metros, con bozal, con seguro a terceros, el portador mayor de 18 años, con carnet de PPP y sin antecedentes penales.



Lo que no sé es cómo os permiten a los putos SUBNORMALES tener un puto chucho asesino.

Sois ESCORIA poniendo en peligro la vida de los demás.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 999999999 (27 Jul 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Toda la razón: nadie tiene derecho a matar un perro por muy peligroso sea aunque pueda terminar atacando a personas. Nada. Si lees mi comentario estoy totalmente en contra. Si el Ayuntamiento está avisado lo mejor es esperar a que actúe... Pfff, eso de envenar a un perro debe ser ilegal, y qué muerte más lenta, dolorosa y desagradable entre vómitos y diarrea del animalito y lágrimas del dueño.



Eres idiota


----------



## birdland (27 Jul 2022)

Los que dicen eso de que se les puede enseñar y tal no tienen de puta idea de que va el tema … y opinan , 

puedes mejorar o socializar en parte , pero los genes son los que son ….y eso no lo cambia ni Dios


si no tienes más huevos que el perro que vayas comprar … no lo compres


----------



## perrosno (27 Jul 2022)

Perritos de mierda, hasta los huevos ya hombre de tanta chorrada


----------



## 999999999 (27 Jul 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Toda la razón: nadie tiene derecho a matar un perro por muy peligroso sea aunque pueda terminar atacando a personas. Nada. Si lees mi comentario estoy totalmente en contra. Si el Ayuntamiento está avisado lo mejor es esperar a que actúe... Pfff, eso de envenar a un perro debe ser ilegal, y qué muerte más lenta, dolorosa y desagradable entre vómitos y diarrea del animalito y lágrimas del dueño.



Pues imagina a un mierda como éste llevando un perro loco de esos.

Pa correrlos a patadas al perro y a su dueño


----------

